# Road to sub 30



## joshisbored (Oct 24, 2022)

im realllly close, getting times like 33 seconds and 31 seconds is my pb. im around 45 seconds on avg but i want that to drop the 30 mark


----------



## joshisbored (Oct 26, 2022)

New PB! 30.150 Seconds! i'm so friken close i feel it. also, new pb ao5 of 36.897.


----------



## Lio2010 (Oct 26, 2022)

Method, alg sets you know?


----------



## joshisbored (Oct 26, 2022)

nvm i just got a 35.286 ao5 lol


----------



## joshisbored (Oct 26, 2022)

method is cfop and i do 4 look last layer and i do a really scuffed version of f2l that sucks so im learning full


----------



## Lio2010 (Oct 26, 2022)

You dont have to learn the algs for f2l, it sucks! Instead, try using this Turtorial from Jperm


----------



## zzcuberman (Oct 26, 2022)

Lio2010 said:


> You dont have to learn the algs for f2l, it sucks! Instead, try using this Turtorial from Jperm


Intuitive is just algorithmic. So no it doesn't suck. Everyone uses it


----------



## joshisbored (Oct 26, 2022)

im learning full using ruwix.com


----------



## joshisbored (Oct 31, 2022)

AHHHH I GOT SUB 30 FASDFASFSDFSGDFGDGEG


----------



## joshisbored (Oct 31, 2022)

i feel on cstimer i have one session thats just my luck bringing world ive gotten every 3x3 pb on it lol


----------



## joshisbored (Oct 31, 2022)

i think i have a pb scramble lets see


----------



## joshisbored (Oct 31, 2022)

so mad at myself. oll skip, xcross in inspection and i still got a didnt even get sub 40.


----------



## abunickabhi (Oct 31, 2022)

joshisbored said:


> so mad at myself. oll skip, xcross in inspection and i still got a didnt even get sub 40.


Oh where did the solve take more time?


----------



## joshisbored (Oct 31, 2022)

it didnt. i was just nervous and dropped my cube and messed up fsl. btw scramble was *B2 R2 U' F2 D2 B2 R2 U R2 U' B2 L2 R' D U B R' D L U2 R2*


----------



## joshisbored (Nov 4, 2022)

new pb of 29.37, trying to get a sub 27 or sub 28 and a sub 30 ao5 and maybe sub 35 ao12


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Nov 17, 2022)

you can post ur 2x2 and pyra times here too


----------



## joshisbored (Nov 17, 2022)

2x2 pbbbbb sub five !


----------



## joshisbored (Nov 17, 2022)

WHAT


----------



## joshisbored (Nov 17, 2022)

WHAT IS HAPPENING


----------



## joshisbored (Nov 17, 2022)

solve: scramble R2 U F' R' U F2 R' F2 R'. (i messed it up tho) 90 percent sure the solve was u r u' r' f r u r' u' f' so maybe do that backwards? i used ortega. one insert layer, then a 6 move oll then pll skip.


----------



## joshisbored (Nov 17, 2022)

i guess sub 5 was pretty easy lol


----------

